# New Reel



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I am going to ask ol' santa to give me a new reel this christmas, since i been so good. :twisted: I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions. It will be just a spincasting reel, santa only has about $100 bucks this year. I have a Shimano now, and have been happy with it, but i have pretty much beat the tar out of it.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not sure how many rods you have but look at the Daiwa Exceler reels. They are around $55 so you can get two. I have been impressed witht he Exceler. I have two of them and love 'em. They are extremely smooth and light weight. I usually throw baitcasting gear so I am no spinning reel expert. But if you really want to spend $100 and get a Shimano that will get you a Symetre or spend a little more and get a Stradic.

HockeyMan


----------

